# Family Vacation: Best Sailing (Charter) Vacation



## Jamiecdnboy (Feb 4, 2009)

I would like to take my two children 7 and 4 and my wife on a carribean or warm destintation sailing winter vacation this January. I would prefer to be on a sizable sailing vessel family orientated as I don't want to charter my own boat and my papers need upgrading. I am an avid sailor from way back but my wife and kids are neophytes and I would like them to have a pleasant foray into this wonderful sport. Looking for a large sailing vessel in the Bahamas or whereever with cabins, meals, etc. provided and many stops to swim and explore sea life. 

All suggestions are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

For it to be warm go to the BVI. The northern Bahamas are a wee bit cool. Don't forget you can charter in the Keys, or Miami, and do a oneway charter with Florida Yacht Charters. At least you use to be able to go one way......*i2f*


----------



## Jamiecdnboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks I'll check out FYC.


----------

